# The Riddler is the villain for Batman 3 (90% certain)



## Chee (Jul 20, 2010)

Still hasn't been confirmed by Nolan and company but:



> We're not officially kicking off Comic-Con until tomorrow, but today we have a huge bit of news regarding a comic book
> flick that likely doesn't even have a presence at this year's convention. *We've gotten word from a reliable inside source with a studio casting grid that The Riddler is listed as a character for Chris Nolan's highly anticipated to the sequel to The Dark Knight*, which is still called Batman 3 at Warner Bros. Even more interesting, *the actor currently listed in the same grid to play the assumed villain is none other than Joseph Gordon-Levitt, whose status is just listed as "interested."* Let's all say it together now: Hell. Yes!
> 
> *We'd like to point out that this news should be considered confirmation that The Riddler is the villain in Batman 3 and less confirmation of the recent suggestions/rumors regarding Gordon-Levitt's casting as the enigmatic villain. *A casting grid is used in the industry to keep production companies, agencies, etc. in the loop on a project's progress and the roles available for actors to potentially take. These documents are used for business planning in the industry and by no means would use internet speculation to list a character that may not even appear in the film. But when it comes to listing actors, this is info that can change at anytime, and just because an actor or studio is interested in one or the other, does not mean it will actually happen.
> ...



TLDR: The Riddler is practically the villain of Batman 3, but no word from Nolan. JGL is the actor that is in talks for the role, but its not for sure that he'll be getting it.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome, just think of all the possibilities Nolan can do with this character


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm mostly concerned about the level of sexy this character can do.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2010)

I still don't see it and hope it isn't the Riddler. The character doesn't work in Nolan's Batman world.


----------



## Koi (Jul 20, 2010)

I WILL WATCH ANYTHING INVOLVING JG-L AND A SUIT

CONGRATS NOLAN, YOU HAVE MY MONEY


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 20, 2010)

I know Riddler isn't Penguin or Joker,  but lesser known? Riddler?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 20, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I still don't see it and hope it isn't the Riddler. The character doesn't work in Nolan's Batman world.



If he can make Scarecrow work, I don't see why he couldn't have a great twist on the Riddler. It's characters like Poison Ivy, Penguin and Mr Freeze that don't fit properly. Isn't the Riddler just a crazy nutjob with a fascination for puzzles and riddles?


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2010)

Koi said:


> I WILL WATCH ANYTHING INVOLVING JG-L AND A SUIT
> 
> CONGRATS NOLAN, YOU HAVE MY MONEY



I KNOW FO SERIOUS. I WILL RAPE THE POSTER IF I SEE JGL IN A GREEN VEST SUIT THING. MY GAWD. MY PANTIES ARE EXPLODING. YEA.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 20, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2010)

what a let down riddler is basically joker 2.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2010)

Lyra said:


> If he can make Scarecrow work, I don't see why he couldn't have a great twist on the Riddler. It's characters like Poison Ivy, Penguin and Mr Freeze that don't fit properly. Isn't the Riddler just a crazy nutjob with a fascination for puzzles and riddles?



Its a bit more than that. The Riddler has never really worked well when he hasn't been able to cut loose with the size, scope and method in which he delivers his Riddles.

It would be easier for Nolan to create a down to earth Mr. Freeze than to make the Riddler of that level because if you take a way his showmanship and use of big ridiculous props and really insane Riddles it just turns the guy into another character who has been seen in movies again and again.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> what a let down riddler is basically joker 2.



Depends on how Jonah wrote him, he might've changed him up a bit.


----------



## Z (Jul 20, 2010)

Riddler? He was the most likeliest villain.

It's still to early for me to make a conclusion though.


----------



## Koi (Jul 20, 2010)

Chee said:


> I KNOW FO SERIOUS. I WILL RAPE THE POSTER IF I SEE JGL IN A GREEN VEST SUIT THING. MY GAWD. MY PANTIES ARE EXPLODING. YEA.



YES

PREEMPTIVE PEARL CLUTCHING, COMMENCED


----------



## Z (Jul 20, 2010)

Chee said:


> I'm mostly concerned about the level of sexy this character can do.



Irrelevant  .


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 20, 2010)

JGL in B3? sold; Riddler or not.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 20, 2010)

Z said:


> Irrelevant  .



How is that irrelevant? the sexy factor always important


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2010)

Z said:


> Irrelevant  .



Irrelevant? IT IS THE MOST IMPORTANT FACTOR IN MOVIE MAKING.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey at least its not cat-woman.

I can live with riddler, plus I like that actor. Wonder how Nolan's gonna play this one.

*batman forever flashbacks*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnHO0LdJ4Ck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 21, 2010)

Still would like it to be Black Mask.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Black Mask can still be in it. Anyone can still be in it. Riddler won't be the only baddie.


----------



## Koi (Jul 21, 2010)

I kinda want Hush.  Kinda.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 21, 2010)

I can think of a few actors that could do the character justice, but Joseph Gordon-Levitt as the Riddler, I'm not complaining. He does remind me of Ledger though, and he probably needs to loosen up a bit for the role as well.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 21, 2010)

Sounds fucking awesome!  But can JGL pull it off?  He's not very intimidating, but neither was Heath Ledger.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Tom Hardy would be a nice choice as well. As long as they are unf-able I don't really care.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2010)

Chee said:


> Tom Hardy would be a nice choice as well. As long as they are unf-able I don't really care.



Did you even know about him before Inception?


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Did you even know about him before Inception?



No, but does that matter? He's still unf-able.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2010)

Chee said:


> No, but does that matter? He's still unf-able.



Then you don't deserve him!


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2010)

Batman 3

Starring John Goodman as the Riddler.

Co starring Renee Zelwegger as Catwoman and Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson as Bane.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2010)

On a completely unrelated note: Kevin Bacon will play Sebastian Shaw in a X-Men Movie.

On a related note: Bale would leave if they introduced Robin into the movie's story.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Then you don't deserve him!



Bah, I never heard of Heath Ledger till The Dark Knight. So what.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2010)

that's terrible


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2010)

Chee brings the heat. For Nolan.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jul 21, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Batman 3
> 
> Starring John Goodman as the Riddler.
> 
> Co starring Renee Zelwegger as Catwoman and Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson as Bane.



The Rock as Bane is intriguing to say the least. Would he be big enough for the role, though? Dwayne's trimmed down a lot since his wrestling days.

I'm going to take a swing, too...

Batman 3 - Starring

John Goodman as the Riddler.

Co starring Neil Patrick Harris as Hush and Kristin Kreuk (Played Chun-Li in the Street Fighter/Chun-Li movie) as Lady Shiva.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2010)

I want Cassandra Cain.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Woo-hoo! Called it!

Me

Though. I do agree that Riddler might not be the best choice for this film. Batman has'nt been shown to be so clever yet, and he's kind of an odd direction. I'd still prefer Hugo Strange (though he might still be in it). I'm not sure what they can do with the Riddler at this stage, since the only obvious choice seems to be to make him a bastardized Strange by making him an obsessive psychologist, and that ain't the Riddler.

Though I don't agree that he can't work in Nolan's world. He seems to fit fine to be. The only difference is the other bad guys were darker.


----------



## Munak (Jul 21, 2010)

So, what are the chances the second villain will be a woman? 

But The Riddler sounds nice, plausible.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

Chee said:


> I'm mostly concerned about the level of sexy this character can do.



I'm sorry Chee, but you get no points. I already knew it was going to be the riddler five minutes before the ending of Dark Knight in the theaters.


----------



## TobiGoodGuy (Jul 21, 2010)

Hope Its Not Riddler, And Definably Hope Its Not Joseph Levitt. Hes Lucky I Cant Find A Puke Face Smiley


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

although the sexy cannot be denyed


----------



## Skylit (Jul 21, 2010)

My cousin will be very happy. 

I want The Great White Shark as a minor-villain.


----------



## Roy (Jul 21, 2010)

The Riddler has been the most expected villain so far. Don't really see it as big news.


----------



## Roy (Jul 21, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Did you even know about him before Inception?





Chee said:


> No, but does that matter? He's still unf-able.





Chee said:


> Bah, I never heard of Heath Ledger till The Dark Knight. So what.



Wow. Chee is such a bandwagoner.


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2010)

This is awesome 

JGL would do the role justice, but then again everyone thought that Paul Bettany would be casted as Joker, but the role went to Ledger.


----------



## Roy (Jul 21, 2010)

He and Ledger actually worked on a movie together.. A Knights Tale.


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah lol; good film by the way


----------



## Roy (Jul 21, 2010)

I know  I liked it. 

I knew Ledger from way back then. Unlike Chee. :taichou


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> I'm sorry Chee, but you get no points. I already knew it was going to be the riddler five minutes before the ending of Dark Knight in the theaters.



Pft. I knew it was going to be Riddler too. This semi-kinda-sorta-confirms it. 



TobiGoodGuy said:


> Hope Its Not Riddler, And Definably Hope Its Not Joseph Levitt. Hes Lucky I Cant Find A Puke Face Smiley



Fuck you. JGL is awesome.



> Wow. Chee is such a bandwagoner.



WHHHHAAAAT!? I WAS THE FIRST PERSON TO SPORT A JOKER SET FOR 2 MONTHS STRAIGHT MAN...with the occasional Two Face and Riddler set BUT THAT DOESN'T MATTER. I START TRENDS MAN.


----------



## Roy (Jul 21, 2010)

Trends? YOU WANNA TALK ABOUT TRENDS?!?!

I'm with *COCO*

HOW'S THAT FOR TRENDS?!


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

I got a crap ton of people on the forums to Jokerize their sets for the 18th of July, 2008.


----------



## Roy (Jul 21, 2010)

I gave people awesome custom titles.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

That everyone got rid of except you and Bart.


----------



## Roy (Jul 21, 2010)

I can name at least 5 other people. Where's your joker sets?


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Saved in my photobucket and Joker smex folder.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

I made my own joker set actually

And I have caried my collectable Dark Knight joker card on with me in my wallet every day for the past two years


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2010)

Chee said:


> That everyone got rid of except you and Bart.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2010)

I can see a dark Riddler, actually. They have to change his character a lot, but a psychopath leaving riddles and clues around isn't that far off the mark from this darker Batman setting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can see a dark Riddler, actually. They have to change his character a lot, but a psychopath leaving riddles and clues around isn't that far off the mark from this darker Batman setting.



every time i try to picture it, i see jigsaw from the saw series. he'll probably leave riddles  that will result in the death of the victim if solved incorrectly.


----------



## firefist (Jul 21, 2010)

The Riddler, hu? Sounds promising. Not a big surprise, though.
Don't know anything about the actor unfortunaly. Is he any good?


----------



## Z (Jul 21, 2010)

TobiGoodGuy said:


> Hope Its Not Riddler, And Definably Hope Its Not Joseph Levitt. Hes Lucky I Cant Find A Puke Face Smiley



             .


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2010)

It'll take something special to surpass Carrey's preformance as the Riddler


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2010)

mow actually posted up a really compelling reason why Riddler would most definitely work out for Batman 3, I hope Nolan pulls it off


----------



## Skylit (Jul 21, 2010)

Firefist said:


> Don't know anything about the actor unfortunaly. Is he any good?



Same for me. 

We should watch Inception, I think.


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2010)

Skylit said:


> Same for me.
> 
> We should watch Inception, I think.



Also Brick, 500 days of Summer and 10 Things I Hate About You.

JGL was really good in those, especially Brick.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> Also Brick, 500 days of Summer and *10 Things I Hate About You*.
> 
> JGL was really good in those, especially Brick.



Wait. - JGL was in it? o_O

I must re-watch this movie, seriously.


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2010)

Skylit said:


> Wait. - JGL was in it? o_O
> 
> I must re-watch this movie, seriously.



Yeah, one of the main characters


----------



## Skylit (Jul 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> Yeah, one of the main characters



And I don't remember him. Holy shit.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can see a dark Riddler, actually. They have to change his character a lot, but a psychopath leaving riddles and clues around isn't that far off the mark from this darker Batman setting.



I don't think they have to change him a lot. The one in _B:TAS_ would do just fine; heck, even the one from _The Batman_ was dark and menacing and pretty good, despite being a Goth for some reason. 

Dark Riddler is easy, without big changes.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 21, 2010)

Fuck yeah! Knew it would be the Riddler, don't care who they cast as long as he does the part right.


----------



## Evolet (Jul 21, 2010)

I approve.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 21, 2010)

This is how you do The Riddler:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EahLltPdk-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> Also Brick, 500 days of Summer and 10 Things I Hate About You.
> 
> JGL was really good in those, especially Brick.



Throw in "The Lookout."


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> This is how you do The Riddler:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EahLltPdk-k[/YOUTUBE]



Thank you.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Just watch this video and you'll see why JGL is the most awesome and talented actor EVER:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JO2paVHbvY4[/YOUTUBE]

Pure genius.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> I can name at least 5 other people. Where's your joker sets?



Don't make us take over the forums with Our Lord Heathus Christ.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Stark said:


> Don't make us take over the forums with Our Lord Heathus Christ.



Yea, don't invoke the wrath of Taco Bale.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, don't invoke the wrath of Taco Bale.





Look what I found.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

OMGOSH! <3

I forgot about that. *saves*


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a folder. 

But no one may see my epic Heathus set.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

NO ONE FORGETS KERMIT BALE!


----------



## Starrk (Jul 21, 2010)

They're having a discussion about their awesomeness.

Nothing has to be said.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 21, 2010)

The Riddler wouldn't surprise me. I wasn't expecting Joseph Gordon-Levitt though, though he would be a good choice if he were to accept (calm down Chee, it says he's just "interested" ).


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Bah, I guess I shouldn't get my hopes up huh?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 21, 2010)

Fear not. If he doesn't decide to take the part, there are plenty of other movies you can see him in again. :ho


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 21, 2010)

JGL is one of my favorite actors. 10 Things I hate About You, Inception, 500 Days of Summer, Brick and The Lookout are all fucking awesome. The guy doesn't make bad movies.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Fear not. If he doesn't decide to take the part, there are plenty of other movies you can see him in again. :ho



That is true. But I wanna see JGL in a green suit. 



> The guy doesn't make bad movies.



GI Joe.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Chee said:


> GI Joe.



Not a bad movie.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 21, 2010)

Chee said:


> That is true. But I wanna see JGL in a green suit.



Theres always maybe. 



> GI Joe.



Mysterious Skin. :ho



masamune1 said:


> Not a bad movie.



Not a good movie either, though JGL was good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2010)

I can only remember him as the kid from 3rd Rock From the Sun, though I do remember seeing that commercial as a kid.


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2010)

Ech? said:


> JGL is one of my favorite actors. 10 Things I hate About You, Inception, 500 Days of Summer, Brick and The Lookout are all fucking awesome. The guy doesn't make bad movies.



Yep yep yep!


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Not a bad movie.



Are you kidding me? It was terrible.

Even JGL couldn't save that crap.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 21, 2010)

No, it was'nt a bad movie. You just don't understand because you're a girl.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> No, it was'nt a bad movie. You just don't understand because you're a girl.



So, Twilight isn't a bad movie? You just don't understand it cause you're a boy?


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Sexy green hat. Riddler. Yes.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 21, 2010)

masamune1 said:
			
		

> Not a bad movie.


Even Christopher Eccleston couldn't make it a good movie.

JGL hasn't been in a lot of great films but hopefully that will improve after all the exposure he is getting.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Chee said:


> So, Twilight isn't a bad movie? You just don't understand it cause you're a boy?



Exactly. I have'nt even seen _Twilight._ I just naturally assume it's a load of crap because I have balls.



keiiya said:


> Even Christopher Eccleston couldn't make it a good movie.
> 
> JGL hasn't been in a lot of great films but hopefully that will improve after all the exposure he is getting.



I never sad it was a _good_ movie. I just said it was'nt _bad._

It's a guilty pleasure. Like _Street Fighter._


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeaaaa, watching that movie was torture. Even the fight and action scenes sucked.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 21, 2010)

Action scenes in twilight? Did I miss them or what?


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Skylit said:


> Action scenes in twilight? Did I miss them or what?



lol, I was talking about GI Joe's action scenes.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 21, 2010)

I saw both GI Joe and Twilight, and both were terrible movies for different reasons.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jul 21, 2010)

JGL is too young to be riddler


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> Throw in "The Lookout."



and _Mysterious Skin_


----------



## mow (Jul 21, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> JGL is too young to be riddler



That is just retarded


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2010)

mow said:


> That is just retarded



I was gonna call his mom a whore from bringing him into the world but i guess this is more appropriate


----------



## Taleran (Jul 21, 2010)

Riddler is the Ultimate pop criminal Darkness doesn't really work when its just on the surface



> My favorite thing about Popcrime is seeing where Batman’s rogues used to be. Say what you want about Joker, who managed from day one to “remain” the leading Batman foe, but Popcrime was Riddler’s era. It was his pinnacle.
> 
> And after Popcrime fell out of fashion … Riddler had a hard time finding a place for himself in the criminal underworld, dwindling as a threat until his last hurrah in Hush, and then shortly afterward, due to both a blow on the head and a lack of a “scene” (Heh … Crime-Scene) to play his games in, had to pretty much flip-flop and get a day job as a Private Eye.
> 
> ...




Here this is the ultimate Riddler preformances. It is the *best* the character has ever been.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

Ech? said:


> JGL is one of my favorite actors. 10 Things I hate About You, Inception, 500 Days of Summer, Brick and The Lookout are all fucking awesome. The guy doesn't make bad movies.



thank God, I thought it would be twenty twelve.


Also JGL is sexy as hell, and I did love 10 things I hate about you(Heath Ledger, come back ), and Third Rock From The Sun, so I guess I loved him there by extension


He's sexy as fuck now though

Not as sexy as chris hemsworth's Thor though. There's something country there.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2010)

Is that an actual promotional poster?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 21, 2010)

No. It's an old fan poster from shortly after _TDK_ came out.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Is that an actual promotional poster?



It's pretty cool though, huh?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2010)

Aww


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> JGL is too young to be riddler



No he isn't.



Taleran said:


> Riddler is the Ultimate pop criminal Darkness doesn't really work when its just on the surface
> 
> Frank Gorshin got an Emmy Nomination for his performance in these 2 parts.



Much as I love those performances, there is more than one version of the Riddler. You might as well criticise Heath Ledger for not being a goofy prankster clown.

Also, it was the tone of that show that was light. Gorshin's Riddler was a complete psychopath. 

And Joker is the ultimate pop criminal.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 21, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Much as I love those performances, there is more than one version of the Riddler. You might as well criticise Heath Ledger for not being a goofy prankster clown.
> 
> Also, it was the tone of that show that was light. Gorshin's Riddler was a complete psychopath.
> 
> And Joker is the ultimate pop criminal.



Jokers ENTIRE thing is that he continually and completely reinvents himself all the time, You have never seen the same version of the character in any of the animated or film versions and that is A GOOD thing because its completely in character.

He isn't the ultimate Pop Criminal because the Riddler was in in for the money and the fame an the Joker was in it because its what at the time drew the Batman out. Joker doesn't need the popcrime where as if the Riddler doesn't have it he looses what makes him stand out.


Also the thing that always separates the 2 of them was the Riddler was always more reluctant around Deadly force.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 21, 2010)

keiiya said:


> Even Christopher Eccleston couldn't make it a good movie.
> 
> JGL hasn't been in a lot of great films but hopefully that will improve after all the exposure he is getting.



The fuck are you on? What films of his are you referring to?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 21, 2010)

He is talking about GI Joe


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 21, 2010)

films is plural. he's saying he hasn't been in a lot of great films. The guy has been in what, ten movies? most of them have been pretty good.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

GI Joe is the only movie that comes to mind that is pure shit.

I don't really care for Brick, but its not a crappy movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Jokers ENTIRE thing is that he continually and completely reinvents himself all the time, You have never seen the same version of the character in any of the animated or film versions and that is A GOOD thing because its completely in character.



Hmmm. Nah, that ain't true. 



> He isn't the ultimate Pop Criminal because the Riddler was in it for the money and the fame an the Joker was in it because its what at the time drew the Batman out. Joker doesn't need the popcrime where as if the Riddler doesn't have it he looses what makes him stand out.



Er, no. *Joker* is the one who needs popcrime. Joker *is* popcrime. Riddler does'nt _want_ to draw attention to himself; he just can't help it, so he leaves clues and riddles either to prove himself Batman's superior or because of some kind of obsessive-compulsion. He _wants_ to get away with his crimes but he's unable to help himself.

Joker has no intention of getting away with his crimes, and he'll usually go out of his way to make his offences particularly heinous and pointless but for the sake of it. Riddler might fail to stand out without popcrime, but the Joker without popcrime ceases to exist. 



> Also the thing that always separates the 2 of them was the Riddler was always more reluctant around Deadly force.



That also varies.

The ones in the animated series, not to mention the TV show and _Forever_, had no problem being violent. And in the comics he spouts about how messed up the Joker killing people is one minute, and the next he's murdering people on buses for not answering his riddles right. He even tried to detonate a _nuclear bomb_ once. 

Also, being more reluctant to use deadly force than _The Joker_ applies to 99.999999999% of the human population. It does'nt actually tell you much.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 21, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Hmmm. Nah, that ain't true.



Hmmmmm. Yeah, that is true.



> Er, no. *Joker* is the one who needs popcrime. Joker *is* popcrime. Riddler does'nt _want_ to draw attention to himself; he just can't help it, so he leaves clues and riddles either to prove himself Batman's superior or because of some kind of obsessive-compulsion. He _wants_ to get away with his crimes but he's unable to help himself.



The Guy SIGNS All his crimes because he uses FUCKING RIDDLES everywhere, you don't walk into a Riddler crime scene and go Oh looks like Two Face is loose again. He wants people to know it is him



> Joker has no intention of getting away with his crimes, and he'll usually go out of his way to make his offences particularly heinous and pointless but for the sake of it. Riddler might fail to stand out without popcrime, *but the Joker without popcrime ceases to exist*.



That isn't true at all because his appearances past the age where Pop crime was big have proven this.




> That also varies.
> 
> The ones in the animated series, not to mention the TV show and _Forever_, had no problem being violent. And in the comics he spouts about how messed up the Joker killing people is one minute, and the next he's murdering people on buses for not answering his riddles right. He even tried to detonate a _nuclear bomb_ once.
> 
> Also, being more reluctant to use deadly force than _The Joker_ applies to 99.999999999% of the human population. It does'nt actually tell you much.



That I will give you.


----------



## mow (Jul 21, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Hmmm. Nah, that ain't true.



Grant Morrison has basically stated (and showcased in every joker appearance under him) that has a sort of  "super-sanity", constantly re-inventing his personality every day to adapt to the overflow of information bombarding his brain, which is why he's a joking silly clown one day and a murderer psychopath the other.  Refer to _Arkham Asylum: A Serious House on Serious Earth_.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 21, 2010)

I always liked the Riddler. I liked how he was so intelligent but he had a compulsion to leave Batman clues because he couldn't help not having the feeling of possibly being caught.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Hmmmmm. Yeah, that is true.



Hmmmmmmm........No, it isn't.




> The Guy SIGNS All his crimes because he uses FUCKING RIDDLES everywhere, you don't walk into a Riddler crime scene and go Oh looks like Two Face is loose again. He wants people to know it is him



It's been established a few times that he can't help himself. I think he once gave himself up because he tried and failed to not leave riddles, and realised that might really need help. 

Anyway, that hardly makes him the king of popcrime. Most of Batman's enemies make it clear they are responsible in one way or another. Nygma leaves riddles, but Joker leaves smiling corpses and he's not exactly trying to hide anything there. 



> That isn't true at all because his appearances past the age where Pop crime was big have proven this.



Like I said, The Joker *is* popcrime. He does way past when it's cool, and he gets away with it because when *he* does it, cool it still is. He's never stopped commiting popcrime regardless of whether or not it was the big thing.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 21, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Hmmmmmmm........No, it isn't.



Think about any villain in comics. Count how many different versions of them have appeared in the present day.

Compare that number to the Joker, and I bet the Joker has them beat by at least a factor of 5.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2010)

I want to go back to the discussion from a few pages ago.

GI Joe fucking sucked.  It was horrendous.  Twilight might be a piece of crap in it's own right... but it is far superior to GI Joe.  That nano-machine plot was just a mess.  Dennis Quaid as General Hawk?  Accelerator suits?  Nothing worked in that movie.  NOTHING!  GI Joe is on par with Battlefield Earth.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Think about any villain in comics. Count how many different versions of them have appeared in the present day.
> 
> Compare that number to the Joker, and I bet the Joker has them beat by at least a factor of 5.



It's true that there are different versions of the Joker, but it's a stretch to  say that none of them are the same. 

The one of _TAS_ was deliberately based on the Nicholson-Burton one, and writers like Dini and Ross use that version too, the one who _does'nt_ reinvent himself and who, in fact, _never_ reinvented himself, at least not in any fundamental way, the one who was a violent murderous thug before he fell into the toxic vat and the one who was still a violent murderous thug when he came out, just pretending to be a total lunatic as well. For fun. 

There are probably only about 4 or 5 Jokers, with maye a few minor random ones thrown in. The idea that he totally reinvents himself is a new one meant to tie all this together, but it's not one every writer shares. Goofy prankster Joker is not the same as tragic smiling Joker, mean Frank Miller Joker and definitely not evil gangster Joker. 

But this isn't about The Joker. The point is there is more than one version of The Riddler, not just the Gorshin one (that, by the way, Jim Carrey based _his_ Riddler on). Gorshin did dark fine anyway but there are other Riddlers that fit the Nolanverse just fine too.



Rukia said:


> I want to go back to the discussion from a few pages ago.
> 
> GI Joe fucking sucked.  It was horrendous.  Twilight might be a piece of crap in it's own right... but it is far superior to GI Joe.  That nano-machine plot was just a mess.  Dennis Quaid as General Hawk?  Accelerator suits?  Nothing worked in that movie.  NOTHING!  GI Joe is on par with Battlefield Earth.



Meh. I liked it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yeaaaa, watching that movie*[GI Joe]* was torture. Even the fight and action scenes sucked.


Eh the opening action scene wasn't that bad. JGL definitely had the best part of that movie. Right before he gets blow up Channing Tatum offers him a piece of gum in the middle of a warzone. He responds just by looking at him like "What the fuck is this shit?"

The rest, fucking awful.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 21, 2010)

Just dropping by to say I would absolutely love to see JGL as the riddler. He's a great actor, but at the same time he's not so big that I'd be seeing the actor as opposed to the character.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't even remember the opening action scene. :|

Such a forgettable dull movie.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 21, 2010)

Eh, G.I. Joe was just a mediocre action movie with a big license.

JGL has been in a ton of mediocre films though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 21, 2010)

Has he been in many mediocre films recently, besides GI Joe?

Honestly I can't fault him for that. Bottom line, he got to be Cobra Commander. If I was an actor, I wouldn't be thinking "Hmm is this movie gonna suck?" I'd be like "I get to get paid to be cobra fucking commander, hell yea i'll do it."


----------



## Taleran (Jul 21, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> It's true that there are different versions of the Joker, but it's a stretch to  say that none of them are the same.
> 
> The one of _TAS_ was deliberately based on the Nicholson-Burton one, and writers like Dini and Ross use that version too, the one who _does'nt_ reinvent himself and who, in fact, _never_ reinvented himself, at least not in any fundamental way, the one who was a violent murderous thug before he fell into the toxic vat and the one who was still a violent murderous thug when he came out, just pretending to be a total lunatic as well. For fun.
> 
> ...



Yeah but whenever the Riddler isn't being his overzealous over the top showboating self the stories he is in are pathetic and he turns into a lesser character.

Oh and you are right about the Joker overlap, its about the same as the Batman overlap. Joker constantly changes himself to keep up with the ever changing nature of the Bat.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 21, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Has he been in many mediocre films recently, besides GI Joe?



Pretty much all of his stuff outside of 500 Days of Summer, Inception, Brick and like one more movie haven't been all that special.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 21, 2010)

Ah, true.

Well I haven't seen most of his stuff outside of those films, but Ill take your word for it.

However, I still think he's a pretty solid actor, with potential to become even better.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Yeah but whenever the Riddler isn't being his overzealous over the top showboating self the stories he is in are pathetic and he turns into a lesser character.



You clearly have'nt seen the cartoon version.

Hell, even the one in _The Batman_ was pretty decent.



> Oh and you are right about the Joker overlap, its about the same as the Batman overlap. Joker constantly changes himself to keep up with the ever changing nature of the Bat.



Depending on the writer.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 21, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Depending on the writer.



No depending on the Batman the writer is writing.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Taleran said:


> No depending on the Batman the writer is writing.



No, depending on the writer. Joker does'nt change to meet Batman unless the writer is following Morrison. Each writer has their own ideas for both characters. Batman does'nt change as much as Joker does.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 21, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> No, depending on the writer. Joker does'nt change to meet Batman unless the writer is following Morrison. Each writer has their own ideas for both characters. Batman does'nt change as much as Joker does.



Now you are just being silly.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 21, 2010)

Alright can you two please debate via profile or PMs please?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 21, 2010)

But that isn't any fun.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 21, 2010)

Ech? said:
			
		

> films is plural. he's saying he hasn't been in a lot of great films. The guy has been in what, ten movies? most of them have been pretty good.


Firstly, I'm a she, not a he.

Secondly, from what I can see, he has been in at least twenty or so movies this decade alone. From the movies that I have seen him in, the only films that were any good in my opinion were Inception, The Lookout and Mysterious Skin. These were also films where he was one of the lead characters. So I think I will stick to what I said before and say that I don't think he has been in a lot of great films, plural. I'm not saying this is his fault.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2010)

keiiya said:


> Firstly, I'm a she, not a he.



gender doesn't matter on the internet.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 22, 2010)

Joseph Baxter of G4tv.com said:
			
		

> According to a report by FirstShowing.net, the conventionally-held wisdom that The Riddler would be the villain in the upcoming third installment of the Batman series (still tentatively titled Batman 3,) are indeed true. According to a "reliable inside source" a Warner Bros. casting grid has listed the character for inclusion in Christopher Nolan's next visit to Gotham. Additionally, listed in that same grid to portray The Riddler, is Nolan's Inception star Joseph Gordon-Levitt. However, the report seems to indicate that this news more so confirms the inclusion of the Riddler, than the idea of Levitt being cast for the role.
> 
> So, who do you think should play Batman's query-throwing, lime-green-loving nemesis?
> 
> ...



I can has title of thread changed to 99%?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 22, 2010)

Joseph Baxter needs to stfu and let Nolan work his magic.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 22, 2010)

I know, right?

You'd think with the success of younger (albeit slighty less-known) actors, he'd keep it going. Bale has stated that he would leave the project if Robin were introduced into the story.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 22, 2010)

Donald Glover 4 Riddler.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Joseph Baxter needs to stfu and let Nolan work his magic.



This. Nolan knows what he's doing. You'd think after the fan revolt over Heath Ledger they'd learn to STFU.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 22, 2010)

I predict Riddler-ized sets.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2010)

Put green question marks everywhere? 

Still too early for that Stark.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2010)

I dont know, I think he has a point.

Scarecrow was SUCH a hipster in begins. The fancy/expensive threads, professional glasses, willingness to work within corruption, and creating a poison and letting it seep into the water supply of an entire city are the epitome of hipster ideals. All he was missing was a fixed gear bike and some PBR.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 22, 2010)

> "hipster-esque" type villain



Geezus, looking fashionably badass is considered hipster


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2010)

So wearing suits and sexy vests is now "hip?"


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2010)

Chee said:


> So wearing suits and sexy vests is now "hip?"





Just Blaze said:


> Geezus, looking fashionably badass is considered hipster



I know, right? They are relishing their own absurdity. My thoughts on the matter:


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2010)

Now that kid is just fancy, not hip.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 22, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I dont know, I think he has a point.
> 
> Scarecrow was SUCH a hipster in begins. The fancy/expensive threads, professional glasses, willingness to work within corruption, and creating a poison and letting it seep into the water supply of an entire city are the epitome of hipster ideals. All he was missing was a fixed gear bike and some PBR.





Professionals with money often wear nice professional clothing.

But for real, it's all about Donald Glover 4 Riddler. If he can't be Spider-Man he has to be the Riddler.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2010)

the eyepatch was a nice touch.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2010)

@mystictrunks, i was being sarcastic.

As far as clothing goes, a tailored suit is about as far from hipster as you can possibly get. Unless that tailored suit was purchased from a thrift store. Then said hipster gets mad amounts of hipster cred.

/lives near an art school
//hipsters EVERYWHERE.

But I do want Donald Glover to be some comic book character. I think he'd make a cool Static. Or if a Titans movie was ever made, Hotspot.

Can't see him as the riddler though.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 22, 2010)

Dude, I work at a vegan/vegetarian cafe/coffee house in the middle of New Hampshire.

I have you all beat when it comes to seeing hipsters.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2010)

My condolences, Echo. That must be...horrifying.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 22, 2010)

He should wear green suit with question mark cufflinks.  I want a see bowler hats. Lots of 'em. 

The Riddler should have tics.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah, it's pretty bad sometimes. I try to stay in the back doing dishes or sweeping so other people can deal with the customers.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2010)

Given how much Nolan loves men's tailoring, I already know that the riddler's suit is going to look epic as fuck.

Heck, it seems like in Nolan films the men are always dressed better than the women.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 22, 2010)

Men should always be dressed better than women.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 22, 2010)

Make it happen


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 22, 2010)

Riddler ?  Better than Cat Woman and Poison Ivy


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 22, 2010)

More Joseph Gordon-Levitt? Yes please


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 23, 2010)

I had been thinking of Gordon-Levitt taking Ledger's part for The Joker, but I suppose this works too!


----------



## Koi (Jul 23, 2010)

So is any of this going to be discussed at Comicon?


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Koi said:


> So is any of this going to be discussed at Comicon?



I'm hoping for a mention at the WB panel, but there is no official announcement that there will be a discussion.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

The only thing that worries me about JGL doing the role is that... is he crazy enough? I mean I'm pretty sure a lot of people thought the same exact thing about Heath Ledger, so that gives me hope, I have faith in him, I just wanna see what happens.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ech? said:


> The only thing that worries me about JGL doing the role is that... is he crazy enough? I mean I'm pretty sure a lot of people thought the same exact thing about Heath Ledger, so that gives me hope, I have faith in him, I just wanna see what happens.



Riddler does'nt have to be crazy (at least, not on the outside). He can be smart, smooth and sophisticated, like in the animated series. 

Though i'm kind of hoping they don't make him the _main_ villain. I'd rather have him be like Scarecrow in _Begins_; a bigger role, maybe, but still the B-bad guy. I still don't see his angle in this film.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 23, 2010)

Ech? said:


> The only thing that worries me about JGL doing the role is that... is he crazy enough? I mean I'm pretty sure a lot of people thought the same exact thing about Heath Ledger, so that gives me hope, I have faith in him, I just wanna see what happens.



If he dies during the filming then we know it will be good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, he has to die in order to solidify the success of this movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2010)

wow batman movies are cursed.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 23, 2010)

Levitt's cool - but I can't see him playing Bane...which is clearly who the next villian should be.  

IDK perhaps Riddler will bring him along for kicks and giggles.  I just hope that the Riddler following the Joker isn't too run of the mill.  Personally I don't follow DC and haven't been that big of a fan of the comics.  Liked Begins and TDK, but I think they need to get a little diversity in there.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2010)

> I had been thinking of Gordon-Levitt taking Ledger's part for The Joker, but I suppose this works too!



Everyone thinks so, but no we can't touch the Joker anymore. What a waste.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Riddler does'nt have to be crazy (at least, not on the outside). He can be smart, smooth and sophisticated, like in the animated series.
> 
> Though i'm kind of hoping they don't make him the _main_ villain. I'd rather have him be like Scarecrow in _Begins_; a bigger role, maybe, but still the B-bad guy. I still don't see his angle in this film.



I don't see him being the main villain either. Something along Harvey Dent and Scarecrow's role.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

I think Catwoman is possible, and could be Nolanized, and almost a necessity after that shit we gto from whats-her-face a few years back.

Black Mask would fit, Penguin doesn't really fit, neither does Mr. Freeze... 

In my opinion, we should see Clayface or Killer Croc, but Nolans version of them. I don't know how that would work or how he could make it believable, but I sure as hell would love to see him try.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2010)

Penguin fits in even better than Clayface or Killer Croc, and that's saying something


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2010)

Ech? said:


> The only thing that worries me about JGL doing the role is that... is he crazy enough? I mean I'm pretty sure a lot of people thought the same exact thing about Heath Ledger, so that gives me hope, I have faith in him, I just wanna see what happens.



the riddler isn't particularly crazy. Excentric, maybe, showbizznazz, but he's more of a misdirection brainiac, distracting you with riddles while he goes for the bank. He's a robber, unlike Joker, who was a terror junkie.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah that's true Banhammer but The Riddler was similar to the Joker in their dark, dark, tainted humor. I suppose that was what I was referring to.


----------



## Roy (Jul 23, 2010)

Echø said:


> I think Catwoman is possible, and could be Nolanized, and almost a necessity after that shit we gto from whats-her-face a few years back.
> 
> Black Mask would fit, Penguin doesn't really fit, neither does Mr. Freeze...
> 
> In my opinion, we should see Clayface or Killer Croc, but Nolans version of them. I don't know how that would work or how he could make it believable, but I sure as hell would love to see him try.



Catwoman doesn't work. Nolan doesn't do sex in his movies, or anything close to sexual themes.

People are speculating that it'll be JGL because he just worked with Nolan. Riddler will be too similar to Joker, so I doubt Nolan will do that either. Bane is what I'm thinking.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

Joseph Gordon as Bane?


----------



## Roy (Jul 23, 2010)

No. I don't even think he'll be cast in the movie. Bane as in he's a baddie for Batman 3.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 23, 2010)

Nolan has stated that it would be hard to have someone like Penguin in his vision of Gotham. I mean, he was able to explain Scarecrow's fear powers through chemicals, and Joker being a criminal mastermind albeit tremendoudly insane.

Nolan has a more down-to-earth outlook on his version of Batman compared to Tim Burton or whomever the jack-offs were that made _Batman Forever_ and _Batman & Robin_.


----------



## Roy (Jul 23, 2010)

I can see Penguin working as a sort of Mafia boss. Just make him realistic is all. And find someone with a big nose. lol


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

I liked the old Batman movies as well... they're still good movies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2010)

batman 1 and 2 were good, the rest the next 2..not so much.


bane could  just be a guy with a steroids addiction. if he's ever in the movies he has to break batmans back, isn't it what he's known for?


----------



## Roy (Jul 23, 2010)

Doesn't necessarily need to break his back. Just hurt him enough to put Batman out of action. That'll put Gotham in total chaos, and it'll show how they really need Batman

Batman comes back. Kicks ass. They rep him, or the equivalent of what glory is in Gotham. The end.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

Maybe if that happens, we'll get lots of cameos, Nolan style batman villains? That'd be neat.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> Doesn't necessarily need to break his back. Just hurt him enough to put Batman out of action. That'll put Gotham in total chaos, and it'll show how they really need Batman
> 
> Batman comes back. Kicks ass. They rep him, or the equivalent of what glory is in Gotham. The end.



...that kinda sounds corny on the *cobb*.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

Well there's bound to be subplot. 

Lots of things sound odd but end up being awesome.



> "So what's your pitch for the next big video game?"
> 
> "I was thinking this yellow circle could.. ya know, eat dots, in a maze, made of different colored dots. And you know, the fruit could hop around. The ghosts, right? They could be color coded with different names... and then, if the yellow circle guy, he sort of looks like a puck.. if he eats a bigger dot, ya know? The ghosts could get scared, and run. And he could... eat them too, ya know?"
> 
> ...




Some of the greatest things come from risk taking.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 23, 2010)

Stark said:


> Nolan has stated that it would be hard to have someone like Penguin in his vision of Gotham. I mean, he was able to explain Scarecrow's fear powers through chemicals, and Joker being a criminal mastermind albeit tremendoudly insane.
> 
> Nolan has a more down-to-earth outlook on his version of Batman compared to Tim Burton or whomever the jack-offs were that made _Batman Forever_ and _Batman & Robin_.



The Penguin is just a short mob boss with a bad nickname though. He's more of a supporting villain though.

Bane is more of a "Batman has been established" character.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

I never read much on Bane, I always thought he was more like a puppet villain? Someone powerful to be controlled, but uselessly dangerous, lethal, and without cause on his own? Am I wrong?


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Echø said:


> I never read much on Bane, I always thought he was more like a puppet villain? Someone powerful to be controlled, but uselessly dangerous, lethal, and without cause on his own? Am I wrong?



As every single die-hard comic book nerd told me, "Are you stupid? Are you retarded? Go pick up a damn comic book and stop watching those dumb movies cause Bane is fucking amazing."

So basically, you're wrong. But I'll be nicer 'bout it. :33


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 23, 2010)

Chee said:


> As every single die-hard comic book told me, "Are you stupid? Are you retarded? Go pick up a damn comic book and stop watching those dumb movies cause Bane is fucking amazing."
> 
> So basically, you're wrong. But I'll be nicer 'bout it. :33



The comic books themselves told you this? 

Thanks though


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2010)

wikipedia is faster

anyway it depends on the writer, some writers make him out to be quite a bookworm, others -a meathead


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 23, 2010)

Stark said:


> Nolan has stated that it would be hard to have someone like Penguin in his vision of Gotham. I mean, he was able to explain Scarecrow's fear powers through chemicals, and Joker being a criminal mastermind albeit tremendoudly insane.
> 
> Nolan has a more down-to-earth outlook on his version of Batman compared to Tim Burton or whomever the jack-offs were that made _Batman Forever_ and _Batman & Robin_.


Like Mystrictrunks said, and what with the mobs in Gotham possibly being in shambles after what the Joker did(and if Dent's cases ever went through), Penguin probably wouldn't have that hard of a time gaining control.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

Echø said:


> The comic books themselves told you this?
> 
> Thanks though



Oops, forgot 'nerds'.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 24, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I never read much on Bane, I always thought he was more like a puppet villain? Someone powerful to be controlled, but uselessly dangerous, lethal, and without cause on his own? Am I wrong?



Bane is one of Batman's more intelligent and capable villains. Although he isn't quite as frightening as the Joker or as resourceful as Ra's Al Ghul he manages be as bigger threat to Batman than most of his other adversaries thanks to his combination of intellect, planning and, yes, raw physical strength.

He's known for breaking Batman but he did it in a way that was beyond just a physical beatdown.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Like breaking him as in... causing him to doubt his own abilities? Also, he's intelligent as well? Hmm. Well that sounds interesting. I've never read the comics but I've been thinkiing of picking one of those softcover books, those batman grphic novels.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2010)

I actually hadn't thought about Bane. If he ever gets featured in another movie, hopefully they will portray him the right way.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2010)

Bane is like a new-age Batman character.  (Sort of like Harley.)  There is no way Christopher Nolan will choose him as the villain.  This speculation is pointless.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

Not really... who's to say he wont be in it?


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2010)

Hasn't Bane been around since the 80s?



> Like breaking him as in... causing him to doubt his own abilities? Also, he's intelligent as well? Hmm. Well that sounds interesting. I've never read the comics but I've been thinkiing of picking one of those softcover books, those batman grphic novels.



He broke his back and put Batman in a wheel chair.

The reason I don't want Bane in the third Batman is mostly because of that. I seriously don't want Bruce Wayne in a wheel chair with a broken back for the second and third act. With comic books, its different.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 24, 2010)

How exactly did they do that in the comics? Probably arcs revolving around other heros, or regular characters around Bruce?


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2010)

I haven't read the comic yet myself, but a quick trip to wiki will solve all your questions. 



Basically, if he heals quickly through normal methods, people will call bullshit because that's way to quick and easy. If he heals through paranormal methods, people will call bullshit due to the tone of the series Nolan has.

So Bruce would be stuck with a broken back until the end of the movie. How exciting would that be.


----------



## Roy (Jul 24, 2010)

Like I said before, you don't _have_ to break his back. I'd say maybe a few run-ins with Bane vs Batman (with Bane getting away) and in the end he beats on Batman enough to keep him injured, but not necessarily a major injury like that. The rest of his time away could be spent dealing with his doubts about being able to be Batman. Doesn't need to follow Knightfall to every detail.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 24, 2010)

The only reason they could do the "Broke the Bat" arc in the comics is because other characters could pick up the slack.

First we had Azrael, some crazy dude, be batman (smooth move bruce). Then once he was revealed as wtfcrazy the right guy (Dick Grayson) took up the cowl until Bruce was all better.

I really wouldn't want to see Bane without the backbreaking, so id rather him just not be in the movie.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2010)

Bane would be a stupid ass idea.  His character would not work in Nolan's movies at all


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2010)

Eeh, I'd rather see Deadshot.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Bane would work fine in these movies. 6 movies later.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 24, 2010)

I think the Calculator would fit nicely in Nolan's version of Batman


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> I think the Calculator would fit nicely in Nolan's version of Batman



I dunno, Crazy Quilt is better.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 24, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> I think the Calculator would fit nicely in Nolan's version of Batman





Chee said:


> I dunno, Crazy Quilt is better.



You're both crazy. You need a Calendar Man and Cat-Man team-up. It's the only way forward.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 24, 2010)

Echø said:


> Like breaking him as in... causing him to doubt his own abilities? Also, he's intelligent as well? Hmm. Well that sounds interesting. I've never read the comics but I've been thinkiing of picking one of those softcover books, those batman grphic novels.



Messed up his relationships, made Bruce all doubtful.

But he's a mid-career Bat-villain.

If they did put him in they could just have a big time skip while Bruce heals though.


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> You're both crazy. You need a Calendar Man and Cat-Man team-up. It's the only way forward.



Oh shi- brilliant!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 24, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> You're both crazy. You need a Calendar Man and Cat-Man team-up. It's the only way forward.



You better not be making fun of Catman.

Catman is a badass, he'll bite your face off.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 24, 2010)

Red Hood.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 24, 2010)

So, from all the overwhelming buzz on this thread I'm guessing that Comic-Con is turning out to be a bit of a dud on the _Batman 3_ front?


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2010)

Yea, no word on this, Superman or Wonder Woman. Gay.


----------



## Corran (Jul 25, 2010)

Probably get the news next year. Its still a couple years away from release.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 25, 2010)

I wouldn't mind seeing Harley Quinn in a future Batman film. Maybe she could take off where the Joker left off. Maybe.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

keiiya said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Harley Quinn in a future Batman film. Maybe she could take off where the Joker left off. Maybe.



Naw, she's a shit character when she's solo.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 25, 2010)

Chee said:
			
		

> Naw, she's a shit character when she's solo.


Well, I think she had her own series going for a while, published DC Comics, in which she was going solo, so I don't think that is true. I think she is just as dangerously and psychotic as the Joker in the comics, from what I have seen. 

Saying that, I think she would be more fun if she was paired up with someone. I know there is a comic called Gotham City Sirens, which brings together Catwoman, Poison Ivy and Harley Quinn. Though I have never read the comic so I have no idea how good it is and if it works. I just like the concept. Meh!

Also, considering Harley Quinn came about because of the Joker, I'm not sure how they would even introduce her into a film. I guess me saying that I wanted to see her in a film is just some wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

Then she's basically Girl Joker. No thanks. We dealt with anarchy and escalation already in The Dark Knight. New themes plz. ktnxbai


----------



## keiiya (Jul 25, 2010)

Wait, don't most villains aim for that? 

She has a buoyant personality, so if they did have Harley Quinn, who says the plot has to necseaary have to follow the lines of the Jokers.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

Yea, but that's not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about psychological themes.

Batman Begins dealt with fear (fear of bats, loss of parents, all 3 villains [Falcone is the third] used fear to control, even good ole Batsy uses fear to control as well).
The Dark Knight dealt with anarchy (All three men, Batman, Harvey, and Joker deal with anarchy. How far would they go to have balance in the world?).

Harley is the female Joker, so she thrives on anarchy and chaos as well. Why would Batman 3 deal with the same theme?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 25, 2010)

Harley Quinn doesn't work w/o Joker. Her whole thing is that she is obsessed with him. They shouldn't try to make her more than she is.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Harley Quinn doesn't work w/o Joker. Her whole thing is that she is obsessed with him. They shouldn't try to make her more than she is.



Basically this.

Harley Quinn without the Joker is like Chee without her obsessions. Just plain boring.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 25, 2010)

I never said I wanted to see her in the _next _Batman movie. I said I would like to see her in a _future _one, and I never said she would be the main villian. Maybe the Joker will return at some point. A girl can hope can't she?

And on a side note, I think the theme of the next movie might deal with isolation. I say this because at the end of the last movie, Batman becomes the outsider, with the cops chasing him and everyone wanting to know his identity. I can see him having no one to turn to and feeling more alone. Though, that might be a stretch as well. (:


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

Oooooh, you're like Masa aren't you? 
Nolan is only doing 3 movies. After that, I don't give a rats ass what WB does to the series.

I agree with you on the isolation theme. Seems like a decent route to go.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 25, 2010)

keiiya said:


> I never said I wanted to see her in the _next _Batman movie. I said I would like to see her in a _future _one, and I never said she would be the main villian. Maybe the Joker will return at some point. A girl can hope can't she?
> 
> And on a side note, I think the theme of the next movie might deal with isolation. I say this because at the end of the last movie, Batman becomes the outsider, with the cops chasing him and everyone wanting to know his identity. I can see him having no one to turn to and feeling more alone. Though, that might be a stretch as well. (:



Isolation is a possible theme. Along with what you said, don't forget Rachel was killed. Though this is a trilogy, I see Nolan giving this Batman a definite end, whether he's killed (doubtful) or he gives it up. I don't think he's going to leave an ending up to interpretation.

She won't be in any Nolan installments.


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't see Nolan making Batman give up the cape and cowl so soon. Kinda like, "and he was Batman until the end of his days" type of ending, I'd think. Not just "lol this was cool kthxbai"


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't mean like, "lol he just gives up." I'm thinking more of he's done all he's could or something. Every movie talks about him not being Batman forever are common. Maybe he realizes he does have to be Batman forever, or at least indefinitely. I don't know, but itt will be a major part of the movie for sure.

Villains for Batman 3:

Gotham PD

Riddler

Mobsters (still?)

???


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

> Mobsters (still?)



The mobsters are the biggest part of the movie. Without them there would be no Joe Chill. No dead parents. No Batman.

They are the people in the background making Gotham the shit hole.

I still think Janice Porter will be a baddie. New DA slot open, she's a bitch, and she hates Guano-man. No action scenes with her, but still.


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2010)

Riddler would be a cool villain. I think Nolan can make him work.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 25, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Gotham PD


Most likely, will probably have some weird relationship between Batman and a few of the cops who know he wasn't going around blasting dudes.



> Riddler


Probably.



> Mobsters (still?)
> 
> ???


Yeah, the mobs are going to be super desperate. Big power shifts have been happening rapidly and adventure seeking criminals are popping up and probably taking people away from their workforce. 

This will probably be the movie where the mob gets desperate and starts showing even more signs of fear. Not just towards Batman but to other villains and even the GPD since it will headed by a more honest commissioner with some of the bad cops weeded out or scared straight

The third entry will probably be filled with a sense of desperation. Bruce Wayne doesn't really have anyone to confide in anymore outside of Alfred since Rachel's dead, the man who he felt could make things change went crazy and died and his best pal in the police has to hunt him down.

There will probably be more named villains, albeit bit players, in the third film as well since the mob is in shambles and the Joker showed that you can make a name for yourself by being outlandish. That will be compounded byt he fact that their are copycat vigilantes which make the whole "catch Batman" thing even more of a problem - unless they all gave up playing dress-up as the bat.


It will probably end on the realization that the mob isn't the only reason Gotham sucks and even if they were the best Batman can do is contain it so crime hurts as few people as possible and Wayne being OK with that and as a result taking it slightly easier as Batman and living a little more as Bruce Wayne - becoming the playboy philanthropist so he can help Gotham in both roles.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 25, 2010)

Harley Quinn also works well with Poison Ivy, but she is best with the Joker.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 25, 2010)

Nolan could make The Penguin work.

Penguin could come in and take control of most of the mob and unify them in order to take out Batman or something along those lines.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, but that's not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about *psychological themes*.
> 
> Batman Begins dealt with fear (fear of bats, loss of parents, all 3 villains [Falcone is the third] used fear to control, even good ole Batsy uses fear to control as well).
> The Dark Knight dealt with anarchy (All three men, Batman, Harvey, and Joker deal with anarchy. How far would they go to have balance in the world?).
> ...



This is precisely why I mentioned Bane before.  The character presents Nolan with two challenges, graphically portraying Bane (which would be spectacular if done properly) and psychologically inasmuch as Batman is concerned - despite the fact that the character presents fear again as a theme (albeit in a different way).  I think presenting somewhat of a nemesis would be good for the series, but more importantly, I don't want to think about this character in another director's hands.



Rukia said:


> Bane is like a new-age Batman character.  (Sort of like Harley.)  There is no way Christopher Nolan will choose him as the villain.  This speculation is pointless.



While you might be right on why he'd be passed over, I think that people are becoming sick to death with the same antagonists over and over and over.  All of the comic book movies need to press past the old villains.  And while I understand Ledger was epic as the Joker, I wouldn't bank on this happening again.  They're quickly becoming cliche through exposure alone.   



masamune1 said:


> Bane would work fine in these movies. 6 movies later.



I think you're right.  But again, I cringe at the thought of Bane in the hands of another director.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 25, 2010)

nolan has a tall order to surpass the genius of his dark knight. so does the next villain character to surpass heath's awesomeness as the best joker ever.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> The mobsters are the biggest part of the movie. *Without them there would be no Joe Chill. No dead parents. No Batman.*



.......

No?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

Wait, where does it say Riddler is 90% confirmed?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 25, 2010)

The OP of course.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 25, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Nolan could make The Penguin work.
> 
> Penguin could come in and take control of most of the mob and unify them in order to take out Batman or something along those lines.


I agree, he could make it work.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

I read the OP. There's no 90% confirmation.. it didn't come from Nolan himself so until then, I'll take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Z (Jul 25, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> nolan has a tall order to surpass the genius of his dark knight. so does the next villain character to surpass heath's awesomeness as the best joker ever.



There's no way that can possibly happen. 

Well...at least not in the box office.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> .......
> 
> No?



Mob makes Gotham a shit hole. Shit hole makes Joe Chill. Joe Chill kills parents for money and jewels. Dead parents makes Bruce angry. Bruce angry makes him go to Asia. Asian Bruce meets Ra's. Ra's teaches Bruce. Bruce becomes Batman to stop mob.

Talkin' about the movies here, I could care less what Joe Chill does in the comics.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2010)

The Riddler is the perfect character for the Nolan Brothers.  Just look at their history.  Memento, Insomnia, The Prestige, Inception.  I have no doubt that they could do an excellent job writing that character.  I'm already looking forward to solving some complex riddles.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> Mob makes Gotham a shit hole. Shit hole makes Joe Chill. Joe Chill kills parents for money and jewels. Dead parents makes Bruce angry. Bruce angry makes him go to Asia. Asian Bruce meets Ra's. Ra's teaches Bruce. Bruce becomes Batman to stop mob.
> 
> Talkin' about the movies here, I could care less what Joe Chill does in the comics.



Liam Neeson made Gotham a shit hole. The League of Shadows sabotaged Gotham's economy and set off a Depression; Depression created Joe Chill and allowed the Mob to take over. The Mob might be held responsible for Batman because, if Falcone did'nt kill Chill, Bruce might have, but that's it.

Comic Joe Chill is actually a hitman and small time crime boss himself.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Liam Neeson made Gotham a shit hole. The League of Shadows sabotaged Gotham's economy and set off a Depression; Depression created Joe Chill and allowed the Mob to take over. The Mob might be held responsible for Batman because, if Falcone did'nt kill Chill, Bruce might have, but that's it.
> 
> Comic Joe Chill is actually a hitman and small time crime boss himself.



True.

My point still stands though. Bruce would be locked up in jail instead of going to Asia if it wasn't for the mob who continue to make Gotham a shithole.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 25, 2010)

They seriously should make a batman movie with Black Mask. He is, after all, much more menacing and dangerous even compared to Penguin.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 25, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> They seriously should make a batman movie with Black Mask. He is, after all, much more menacing and dangerous even compared to Penguin.



You make it sound like The Penguin is so menacing and dangerous in the first place.

I mean, he's not a nice guy and he can be pretty threatening, but it's not like he's Joker level or anything.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 25, 2010)

To be fair there are no Batman villains that are Joker level.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, Joker is on a tier of his own, because everyone else is not as crazy or evil as he is.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> True.
> 
> My point still stands though. Bruce would be locked up in jail instead of going to Asia if it wasn't for the mob who continue to make Gotham a shithole.



The real villain is poverty though.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 25, 2010)

Doctor Hurt is evil personified.

I'm all for the riddler being the main villain, maybe orchestrating a scheme to find out batman's identity by using other villains to lure him out.

i hope selina is in this now that dawes kicked the bucket.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm hoping Riddler to be a detective the GPD hires to catch Batman, not the villain. Black Mask can be the films baddie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 25, 2010)

Lol levels. He may not be as crazy as the Joker, but Jason Todd is pretty fucking crazy. There's a good 0% chance he'll be in the movie.


----------



## OSO (Jul 25, 2010)

I have known of JGL since 3rd rock from the sun. Damn I feel a bit older now. I have always wished him success because he is a good actor. I can see him as the riddler. Can't wait.


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

So about the title of Batman 3, what are you guy's thoughts on it?

Everyone keeps saying Shadow of the Bat and other corny shit.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 25, 2010)

Technically TDK was called Batman: The Dark Knight. 

I'm going with Batman: A Night in Arkham.  I wish it took place in Arkham..


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

A Night in Arkham? Sounds like a wonderful title for a slash fanfic where Batman sleeps over at Joker's place and they giggle about boys all night and play footsie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 25, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Technically TDK was called Batman: The Dark Knight.
> 
> I'm going with Batman: A Night in Arkham.  I wish it took place in Arkham..



Nope, The Dark Knight was the full name.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 26, 2010)

KnightFall


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds good.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 26, 2010)

Link removed


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2010)

God Dom it, no broken Bat.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 26, 2010)

I just like the name Chee, put the gun down


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't like the title. Makes Batman seem like a clumsy mutherfucker who keeps trippin' and fallin'.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2010)

Knightfall is fucking awesome, though.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

Why Riddler?

I'm more interested to see the Joker again. That was a loose end. The most that will happen to him is being put into Arkham, which he can obviously escape from.

Wouldn't that be baddass in the opening scene Joker does some epic scheming and ends up casually walking out with the line "Now to meet an old friend..."


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 26, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Nope, The Dark Knight was the full name.



Oops, misread on IMDB. Apparently that's just the informal USA title.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Why Riddler?
> 
> I'm more interested to see the Joker again. That was a loose end. The most that will happen to him is being put into Arkham, which he can obviously escape from.
> 
> Wouldn't that be baddass in the opening scene Joker does some epic scheming and ends up casually walking out with the line "Now to meet an old friend..."



Nolan already said he wouldn't do Joker again.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 26, 2010)

Next villain confirmed:


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2010)

Isn't that from I Am Legend?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 26, 2010)

bitch I will cut you


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2010)

Can't fool me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 26, 2010)

No more Joker dammit


----------



## Taleran (Jul 26, 2010)

There isn't a villain in the Batman mythos that Nolan could not use. The hardest one to pull off convincingly and to make threatening would be Poison Ivy and Clayface. Nolan just doesn't want to leave his comfort zone. 

I'll even go through the list.

Mr Freeze - His level of tech is not outside what has been shown in Begins & TDK so far.
Riddler - Its too easy to turn this guy into a Serial Killer with a gimmick which just becomes Joker 2.0
Black Mask - Probably the easiest to fit into the Nolan world.
Hugo Strange - Easy, scientist hired by the GCPD (someone over Gordon) who during the Hunt becomes addicted to the hunt.
Bane - Link him to Strange above who creates Venom accidentally while working on preformance enhancing drugs to help hunt Batman.
Kirk Langstrom / ManBat - This guy is The Lizard of Batman villains, simple. Working out his appearance would be less simple. 
Croc - apply the above.

The 2 that would be difficult to work in would be Clayface and Ivy, due to the nature of their abilities.


(I didn't include Harley because I find her to be a terrible character that doesn't add anything.)


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 26, 2010)

Taleran said:


> There isn't a villain in the Batman mythos that Nolan could not use. The hardest one to pull off convincingly and to make threatening would be Poison Ivy and Clayface. Nolan just doesn't want to leave his comfort zone.
> 
> I'll even go through the list.
> 
> ...



Mr. Freeze would be corny as hell. Maybe my mind is clouded by Batman and Robin, but a guy running around freezing people isn't realistic at all.

Riddler & Black Mask work.

Hugo Strange- Probably wouldn't work unless he was altered in some way like Scarecrow.

Croc and Manbat are too ridiculous for Nolan-verse.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 26, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Mr. Freeze would be corny as hell. Maybe my mind is clouded by Batman and Robin, but a guy running around freezing people isn't realistic at all.
> 
> Croc and Manbat are too ridiculous for Nolan-verse.



You are talking about movies where the first villains plan was to use a MACHINE to evaporate all the Water in Gotham City.

A Freeze Gun, or Drugs / Chemicals that turn people crazy or change them aren't that far away from that. Also corniness isn't a symptom of something in and of itself, it is all about execution.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 26, 2010)

The second Burton _Batman_ seemed the most realistic, for some reason, considering it had Penguin as the villain.

edit// Out of the first four, before _Begins_, I mean.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Hugo Strange- Probably wouldn't work unless he was altered in some way like Scarecrow.



Why would Hugo Strange not work?

And Scarecrow? He was'nt altered that much at all.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 26, 2010)

Or they could bring back Two-Face. He was awesome, and they could easily write in some survival story for him. No complaints here about Joseph Gordon-Levitt's suspected casting of The Riddler, though. I will not question a Nolan casting decision until an actor royally fucks up under him, which hasn't happened to date. Plus the guy's really good. If they can't get JG-L, Johnny Depp and Guy Pearce for consideration, please.


Chee said:


> Bah, I never heard of Heath Ledger till The Dark Knight. So what.



Seriously? Heard of neither Tom Hardy or Heath Ledger before they worked for Nolan? You know there are other movies besides Nolan's, right?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You are talking about movies where the first villains plan was to use a MACHINE to evaporate all the Water in Gotham City.
> 
> A Freeze Gun, or Drugs / Chemicals that turn people crazy or change them aren't that far away from that. Also corniness isn't a symptom of something in and of itself, it is all about execution.



The machine was perfectly sound and feasible. The problem was more that such a device would probably kill everyone in the city as well.



FitzChivalry said:


> Or they could bring back Two-Face. He was awesome, and they could easily write in some survival story for him. No complaints here about Joseph Gordon-Levitt's suspected casting of The Riddler, though. I will not question a Nolan casting choice until an actor royally fucks up under him, which hasn't happened to date. Please the guy's really good. If they can't get JG-L, Johnny Depp and Guy Pearce for consideration, please.



While bringing back Two-Face would be a good idea, Nolan does'nt seem on board with it. More importantly, since we've already seen him he probably could'nt carry the movie by himself- he'd need at least one new villain as co-star to keep things fresh.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 26, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Why would Hugo Strange not work?
> 
> And Scarecrow? He was'nt altered that much at all.



Monster men?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 26, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> The machine was perfectly sound and feasible. The problem was more that such a device would probably kill everyone in the city as well.



So is a gun that Freezes things.



Another possibility I have seen posted is Deadshot which could be interesting.




> Monster men?



Yes because its not possible to dose people and make them stronger without making them into hideous monsters.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Monster men?



Monster men are'nt really what Strange is about. He's about his obsession with Batman and deducing his identity, and the mind games with him. Plus, like Taleran said it's not hard to just give him some doped up goons to work with.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 26, 2010)

I think also Nolan could do something wonderful with the 3 Ghosts of Batman, the story where the GCPD outsource to a Scientist and 'Batman Specialist' to turn cops into Batman in case the Dark Knight should fall.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I think also Nolan could do something wonderful with the 3 Ghosts of Batman, the story where the GCPD outsource to a Scientist and 'Batman Specialist' to turn cops into Batman in case the Dark Knight should fall.



I have'nt read _Prey_ but if I remember Hugo Strange does something like that in that story, except he just drugs up one psycho cop, dresses him in a Bat suit, and gets him to frame Batman for murders he commits.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 26, 2010)

Here are the basics of it


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah.......I think if that was going to happen, it should be further down the line. Seems kind of silly to do it just at the start of Batman's career, and there are far more  characters and stories that feel a little more urgent.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 26, 2010)

There never will be further down the line with the Batman films. I think 3 will be top that any director gets on them.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Taleran said:


> There never will be further down the line with the Batman films. I think 3 will be top that any director gets on them.



I'm hoping that isn't the case, and I have diffculty seeing WB wanting a reboot any time soon. But if that s the case, kiss your Ghosts of Batman goodbye because the odds of them making it to the next film are practically nil.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 26, 2010)

I am well aware of that. That isn't even the Batman film I REALLY want to see and that movie is even less likely of ever happening.

I can't help but shake the feeling that the film after Nolan's third film will go back down the Origin Story road


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 26, 2010)

What film is it you _REALLY_ want to see?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, let's keep in mind that they're rebooting Spider-Man for absolutely no reason at all. If Nolan bows out after the third installment of Batman, I hope the studios can wait at least half a dozen years before they decide to fuck it up. Ideally, I would love for them to entice Nolan into doing one or two more, because I'm selfish as hell. And of course, like Nolan would probably feel, I wouldn't want him to come back unless he could improve upon his last installment, or give it his all trying.


masamune1 said:


> While bringing back Two-Face would be a good idea, Nolan does'nt seem on board with it. More importantly, since we've already seen him he probably could'nt carry the movie by himself- he'd need at least one new villain as co-star to keep things fresh.


Oh, sure. I didn't say he had to come back as a solo villain, because I don't think that would quite work either; plus it would be inconsistent with the way Nolan's worked with his villains in Batman films past. He had two in Batman Begins (three, I guess, if you count Tom Wilkinson's terrific turn as Falcone), and two in The Dark Knight. Bring back Dent as the main baddie in B3 and throw in someone like Black Mask or whomever for good measure, sure.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 26, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> What film is it you _REALLY_ want to see?



I feel that everything that can be done with Bruce Wayne as Batman has been portrayed on the screen

So the best way to make new and exciting Batman films would be to jump 15 years in the future to his son.


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2010)

And yea, Two Face ain't coming back. Nolan himself said he's dead as dead can be.



> Seriously? Heard of neither Tom Hardy or Heath Ledger before they worked for Nolan? You know there are other movies besides Nolan's, right?



Well, the thing was I was 16 at the time and I was just getting into more serious movies (I would watch crap like Austin Powers and Van Helsing and thought that shit was movie gold).


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 26, 2010)

I still say something that involves Arkham.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 26, 2010)

Chee said:


> Bah, I never heard of Heath Ledger till The Dark Knight. So what.



Wow @ not knowing Mr.Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Wow @ not knowing Mr.Brokeback Mountain.



lol, I heard about the movie but I didn't care about who was in it. All I knew about it was gay cowboys.

I didn't know Jake G. at the time either.


----------



## delirium (Jul 27, 2010)

lol the bottom of the ad looking for Batman villains says "Must have appeared in 10 Things I Hate About You"


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

delirium said:


> lol the bottom of the ad looking for Batman villains says "Must have appeared in 10 Things I Hate About You"



Well yea. Everyone knows that JGL will be Riddler and Julia Stiles will be Janice Porter.


----------



## delirium (Jul 27, 2010)

And the Joker will come back and be hired by the Riddler to take Janice out.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 27, 2010)

That better not happen


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 27, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Well, let's keep in mind that they're rebooting Spider-Man for absolutely no reason at all. If Nolan bows out after the third installment of Batman, I hope the studios can wait at least half a dozen years before they decide to fuck it up. Ideally, I would love for them to entice Nolan into doing one or two more, because I'm selfish as hell. And of course, like Nolan would probably feel, I wouldn't want him to come back unless he could improve upon his last installment, or give it his all trying.



Thing is, WB seem pretty keen on setting up a Justice League movie, or at least making it seem that all their franchises are set in the same universe. Nolan isn't too keen on that idea, but if he leaves them room for a sequel then I don't see why they would'nt take it. This is shaping up one of their most succesful franchises _ever_ and it's allowed them to make the new Superman and GL films in the first place. At the end of the day Nolan is a hired hand and if he does'nt want to paly ball, someone else might. They might even get his brother if this _Superman_ gig works out.

Spidey reboot is mostly to keep the film rights, and because Raimi's ideas evidently stunk to high heaven. Making a Spidey reboot isn't the worst idea in the world- the problem may be how Sony intend to handle it. 



> Oh, sure. I didn't say he had to come back as a solo villain, because I don't think that would quite work either; plus it would be inconsistent with the way Nolan's worked with his villains in Batman films past. He had two in Batman Begins (three, I guess, if you count Tom Wilkinson's terrific turn as Falcone), and two in The Dark Knight. Bring back Dent as the main baddie in B3 and throw in someone like Black Mask or whomever for good measure, sure.



TDK had Joker, Two-Face, the Mob and Scarecrow, so I'd say 4 villains.

As for Two-Face, I'd like them to try and adapt _Dark Victory_, where he breaks out of Arkham, gathers a gang of supervillains, and declares war on the Falcone mob, and in the end pretty much wipes them out. It would be a good way to end this Mob arc and it harkens back to _Begins_ if you give Dent a hardcore vigilante angle, like a smaller scale League of Shadows. I would'nt might working Hugo Strange in their somewhere, as a guy playing mind games with Batman whilst manipulating the gang war for his own ends.

Black Mask, I'd like to save him for later.



Taleran said:


> I feel that everything that can be done with Bruce Wayne as Batman has been portrayed on the screen
> 
> So the best way to make new and exciting Batman films would be to jump 15 years in the future to his son.



You are right. No chance in hell.



Chee said:


> And yea, Two Face ain't coming back. Nolan himself said he's dead as dead can be.



His wife (the producer) said that they intentionally left it ambiguous. They can bring him back if they want. 



> Well, the thing was I was 16 at the time and I was just getting into more serious movies (I would watch crap like Austin Powers and Van Helsing and thought that shit was movie gold).



I had'nt really seen any of Ledgers films either, but come on I'd at least heard of him. Had'nt you heard of _A Knights Tale?_


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

> His wife (the producer) said that they intentionally left it ambiguous. They can bring him back if they want.



Yet Nolan, the director, said he's not coming back. The script says he is dead. His word >>>>> his wife's word.

I honestly don't know why people want Two-Face back. It's soap-opera level writing.



> Eckhart: No. I asked Chris [Nolan] that question and he goes, “You’re dead” before I could even get the question out of my mouth. “Hey Chris, am I?” “You’re dead!” Alright, cool.



Dead. Dead. Dead.



> I had'nt really seen any of Ledgers films eithe, but come on I'd at least heard of him. Had'nt you heard of A Knights Tale?



How old are you?


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 27, 2010)

I liked that edited picture of David Tennant as The Riddler. :<


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2010)

Two-Face can come back, it's just a movie. If Nolan said to himself, "man, I need Two-Face," dude would be back in two seconds.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yet Nolan, the director, said he's not coming back. The script says he is dead. His word >>>>> his wife's word.



Please. We all know all men everywhere are their wives bitches. If she decides they should bring him back, Christopher Nolan will have to smile and nod and do what she says. she's probably the real director- he's just her front man so Hollywood can take a woman's work seriously. The Remington Steele to her Laura Holt.



> I honestly don't know why people want Two-Face back. It's soap-opera level writing.



Most people who want him back are upset he died in the first place. But it could be put to good use- if Gordon is keeping him alive in Arkham without Batman's knowledge, it could drive a wedge between the two men, creating a lot of drama.

We want him back because he's an interesting, multi-dimensional character with a truckload of story potential. He's a constant reminder of Batman's failure he's a genuine good guy who turned nto a genuine bad guy; in this incarnation he harkens back to the themes of the first film with vigilante justice, but with an added edge here because this time, Batman tried the non-violent approach and ended up with the Joker. It would be an excellent conclusion to this story arc if Two-Face was the enemy trying to destroy the Mob with a gang of freaks at his side and his own brand of justice.



> Dead. Dead. Dead.



It's called changing ones mind. 

Or having your wife change your mind for you.



> How old are you?



24 this September.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

Yea, you're older than me. I didn't have 6 extra years to watch Knight's Tale.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't consider Knight's Tale essential viewing, even if Alan Tudyk is in it.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, you're older than me. I didn't have 6 extra years to watch Knight's Tale.



Like I said, I never watched it. But I _knew about_ it and I definitely _knew about_ Heath. Your age should'nt matter that much.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, _sorry_ I wasn't a fan of movies when I was 9 years old.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> Well, _sorry_ I wasn't a fan of movies when I was 9 years old.



You should be.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 27, 2010)

Knights tale wasn't exactly a must see movie. Heath Ledger was a nobody before Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 27, 2010)

You people obviously never saw Heath in Candy


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> You people obviously never saw Heath in Candy



I saw it. It was an alright movie. I haven't seen it in a while so I don't really remember much of it.

Abbie Cornish needs to get more roles though. *googles her* Oh, she's in Snyder's Suckerpunch. Nice.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 27, 2010)

I honestly wouldn't mind seeing Two-face again.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2010)

> The following are rumors from insider sources who wish to remain anonymous.
> 
> Insider sources are claiming that the official movie title for Batman 3 will be revealed on the month of November.  Not only that, but we may get official word on the villians and the actors/actresses to play those villians sometime that month as well.  From what we've heard, Riddler is pretty much a done deal even though nothing has been confirmed.  Our sources claim that Warner Bros has discussed the idea of possibly launching a small viral internet puzzle for fans to solve in order to create an even bigger buzz on these new announcements for Batman 3 on the internet.  Those working behind the scenes on pre-production for the film are hoping to have casting finalized by December so they can be fully ready to begin shooting the film during the Spring.  We have also heard info that Nolan is interested in having Cillian Murphy make one last small cameo as Scarecrow in the final installment of the rebooted franchise.
> 
> ...



I'll make a troll out of you.


----------



## Z (Jul 28, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> It's called changing ones mind.
> 
> Or having your wife change your mind for you.


 



Taleran said:


> I feel that everything that can be done with Bruce Wayne as Batman has been portrayed on the screen
> 
> So the best way to make new and exciting Batman films would be to jump 15 years in the future to his son.



You might as well go with a Batman Beyond movie then.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2010)

Poor IU

Batman 3: "11 Essential elements"

I think Masa will like number #2.

#7 is stupid though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2010)

Tom Hardy as Robin?

Nah, I love Tom Hardy and hope he'll pop up in Batman 3...but that would be fucking stupid.


----------



## Z (Jul 28, 2010)

There is going to be no Robin.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 28, 2010)

Z said:


> You might as well go with a Batman Beyond movie then.



Batman Beyond is boring in comparison.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> Poor IU
> 
> Batman 3: "11 Essential elements"
> 
> ...



1) Yes and no. Closure is good in a story arc sense, but I hope this isn't "the end".

2) Fuck yeah! Called it!

3) Also good. 

4) Yep. Though I don't think anyone should fill that vacuum yet.

5) Good choice of actor, but I still am not sure how he'd fit in.

6) Maroni is alive? Maybe they meant Falcone.

7) Yeah....That is pretty stupid. 

8) A no brainer. 

9) Unnecessary.

10) Not a big deal.

11) No. Pointless. Not very realistic.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2010)

I've seen that before, but it makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 28, 2010)

Closure is silly with Batman its a story of continuation and hope. Not endings.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 29, 2010)

Batman 3 will be awesome.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 29, 2010)

who...cares...


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2010)

Chee said:


> Poor IU
> 
> Batman 3: "11 Essential elements"
> 
> ...



7 is a good idea. If copycat Batmen already exists it's only logical that someone else would be somewhat competent and become their own vigilante.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> 7 is a good idea. If copycat Batmen already exists it's only logical that someone else would be somewhat competent and become their own vigilante.



But not Tom Hardy as Robin.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2010)

Chee said:


> But not Tom Hardy as Robin.



Why not? In universe it's not as if he'd be playing second fiddle to Batman and wouldn't share most of the characters' backgrounds, only the name.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

Robin ain't happening. I think both Chris and Chris agreed on that.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2010)

A good script can change anyone's mind.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 29, 2010)

Robin wont be in Nolan's Batman.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2010)

Old sig is old. Kind of bums me out to know that it's been two years.


----------



## Roy (Jul 30, 2010)

Bale stated that he wouldn't work on the films if they put Robin in. Robin isn't happening. And besides, I'd think you would have to do an origins story with Robin as well.


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Old sig is old. Kind of bums me out to know that it's been two years.



I liked your Eames Polar bear set.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2010)

Chee said:


> I liked your Eames Polar bear set.



It'll most likely return, but a Sakura set has been long overdue, as in like ten years overdue.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2016)

Nah it's Bane and Talia al-Ghul.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2016)

nawp.**


----------

